# Entertainment Center



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Base Cabinet*

With flat screen TV prices dropping like gas and the holidays fast approaching the guys at Woodsmith Magazine were right on target with this months issue featuring an Entertainment/Media Center. I have been looking for unique set of plans for for an Entertainment Center for some time and this months issue arrived the day after the wifey and I agreed a new flat screen would be our Christmas present to each other. If you're not familiar with Woodsmith check out their website which has the Media Center on the cover. http://www.woodsmith.com/ Being the LJ that I am I started builiding right away and I thought this would be a good opportunity to bring the LJ community along for the ride. Who knows maybe you'll get a big screen for Christmas. Woodsmith plans call for cherry finished plywood but I opted for oak. The only problem was these plans are for a 42" TV so I had to widen the base cabinet to fit the 52" screen we bought. Unfortunately when you start tweeking the numbers for one part of the project you have to change everything to keep it in scale and proportional. Changing the center section also requires changing the case measurements of the side base and upper cabinets, which requires changing the face frames, which requires changing the door and drawer measurements, etc etc. The case construction is basic tongue and dado design. 


I used pocket hole joinery for the face frame itself and to attach it to the cabinet.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Base Cabinet*
> 
> With flat screen TV prices dropping like gas and the holidays fast approaching the guys at Woodsmith Magazine were right on target with this months issue featuring an Entertainment/Media Center. I have been looking for unique set of plans for for an Entertainment Center for some time and this months issue arrived the day after the wifey and I agreed a new flat screen would be our Christmas present to each other. If you're not familiar with Woodsmith check out their website which has the Media Center on the cover. http://www.woodsmith.com/ Being the LJ that I am I started builiding right away and I thought this would be a good opportunity to bring the LJ community along for the ride. Who knows maybe you'll get a big screen for Christmas. Woodsmith plans call for cherry finished plywood but I opted for oak. The only problem was these plans are for a 42" TV so I had to widen the base cabinet to fit the 52" screen we bought. Unfortunately when you start tweeking the numbers for one part of the project you have to change everything to keep it in scale and proportional. Changing the center section also requires changing the case measurements of the side base and upper cabinets, which requires changing the face frames, which requires changing the door and drawer measurements, etc etc. The case construction is basic tongue and dado design.
> 
> ...


Dock, this is looking pretty good so far. I have been debating one of these as well for our 52" flat screen that is currently sitting on a sofa table with the cable box on the floor.

I will be interested in seeing how this one come out.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Base Cabinet*
> 
> With flat screen TV prices dropping like gas and the holidays fast approaching the guys at Woodsmith Magazine were right on target with this months issue featuring an Entertainment/Media Center. I have been looking for unique set of plans for for an Entertainment Center for some time and this months issue arrived the day after the wifey and I agreed a new flat screen would be our Christmas present to each other. If you're not familiar with Woodsmith check out their website which has the Media Center on the cover. http://www.woodsmith.com/ Being the LJ that I am I started builiding right away and I thought this would be a good opportunity to bring the LJ community along for the ride. Who knows maybe you'll get a big screen for Christmas. Woodsmith plans call for cherry finished plywood but I opted for oak. The only problem was these plans are for a 42" TV so I had to widen the base cabinet to fit the 52" screen we bought. Unfortunately when you start tweeking the numbers for one part of the project you have to change everything to keep it in scale and proportional. Changing the center section also requires changing the case measurements of the side base and upper cabinets, which requires changing the face frames, which requires changing the door and drawer measurements, etc etc. The case construction is basic tongue and dado design.
> 
> ...


Great project, DocK. I look forward to the next update.


----------



## wuddan (Jul 22, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Base Cabinet*
> 
> With flat screen TV prices dropping like gas and the holidays fast approaching the guys at Woodsmith Magazine were right on target with this months issue featuring an Entertainment/Media Center. I have been looking for unique set of plans for for an Entertainment Center for some time and this months issue arrived the day after the wifey and I agreed a new flat screen would be our Christmas present to each other. If you're not familiar with Woodsmith check out their website which has the Media Center on the cover. http://www.woodsmith.com/ Being the LJ that I am I started builiding right away and I thought this would be a good opportunity to bring the LJ community along for the ride. Who knows maybe you'll get a big screen for Christmas. Woodsmith plans call for cherry finished plywood but I opted for oak. The only problem was these plans are for a 42" TV so I had to widen the base cabinet to fit the 52" screen we bought. Unfortunately when you start tweeking the numbers for one part of the project you have to change everything to keep it in scale and proportional. Changing the center section also requires changing the case measurements of the side base and upper cabinets, which requires changing the face frames, which requires changing the door and drawer measurements, etc etc. The case construction is basic tongue and dado design.
> 
> ...


Great project Doc. I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Base Cabinet*
> 
> With flat screen TV prices dropping like gas and the holidays fast approaching the guys at Woodsmith Magazine were right on target with this months issue featuring an Entertainment/Media Center. I have been looking for unique set of plans for for an Entertainment Center for some time and this months issue arrived the day after the wifey and I agreed a new flat screen would be our Christmas present to each other. If you're not familiar with Woodsmith check out their website which has the Media Center on the cover. http://www.woodsmith.com/ Being the LJ that I am I started builiding right away and I thought this would be a good opportunity to bring the LJ community along for the ride. Who knows maybe you'll get a big screen for Christmas. Woodsmith plans call for cherry finished plywood but I opted for oak. The only problem was these plans are for a 42" TV so I had to widen the base cabinet to fit the 52" screen we bought. Unfortunately when you start tweeking the numbers for one part of the project you have to change everything to keep it in scale and proportional. Changing the center section also requires changing the case measurements of the side base and upper cabinets, which requires changing the face frames, which requires changing the door and drawer measurements, etc etc. The case construction is basic tongue and dado design.
> 
> ...


Oky Doky, lookin' fine.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Base Cabinet*
> 
> With flat screen TV prices dropping like gas and the holidays fast approaching the guys at Woodsmith Magazine were right on target with this months issue featuring an Entertainment/Media Center. I have been looking for unique set of plans for for an Entertainment Center for some time and this months issue arrived the day after the wifey and I agreed a new flat screen would be our Christmas present to each other. If you're not familiar with Woodsmith check out their website which has the Media Center on the cover. http://www.woodsmith.com/ Being the LJ that I am I started builiding right away and I thought this would be a good opportunity to bring the LJ community along for the ride. Who knows maybe you'll get a big screen for Christmas. Woodsmith plans call for cherry finished plywood but I opted for oak. The only problem was these plans are for a 42" TV so I had to widen the base cabinet to fit the 52" screen we bought. Unfortunately when you start tweeking the numbers for one part of the project you have to change everything to keep it in scale and proportional. Changing the center section also requires changing the case measurements of the side base and upper cabinets, which requires changing the face frames, which requires changing the door and drawer measurements, etc etc. The case construction is basic tongue and dado design.
> 
> ...


Looking Good!

When I looked at the pictures, my first reaction was "your wife lets you do woodworking in the kitchen??". The I realized you had some really nice looking shop cabinets!


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Base Cabinet*
> 
> With flat screen TV prices dropping like gas and the holidays fast approaching the guys at Woodsmith Magazine were right on target with this months issue featuring an Entertainment/Media Center. I have been looking for unique set of plans for for an Entertainment Center for some time and this months issue arrived the day after the wifey and I agreed a new flat screen would be our Christmas present to each other. If you're not familiar with Woodsmith check out their website which has the Media Center on the cover. http://www.woodsmith.com/ Being the LJ that I am I started builiding right away and I thought this would be a good opportunity to bring the LJ community along for the ride. Who knows maybe you'll get a big screen for Christmas. Woodsmith plans call for cherry finished plywood but I opted for oak. The only problem was these plans are for a 42" TV so I had to widen the base cabinet to fit the 52" screen we bought. Unfortunately when you start tweeking the numbers for one part of the project you have to change everything to keep it in scale and proportional. Changing the center section also requires changing the case measurements of the side base and upper cabinets, which requires changing the face frames, which requires changing the door and drawer measurements, etc etc. The case construction is basic tongue and dado design.
> 
> ...


LOL, I thought that WAS the kitchen till I saw Lew's comment, had to go back and look. I was thinking…hmm, kitchen is a lot warmer than the garage, I wonder if my kids really want to eat when they come home for Christmas?...Nice work though, looking forward to more.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Base Cabinet*
> 
> With flat screen TV prices dropping like gas and the holidays fast approaching the guys at Woodsmith Magazine were right on target with this months issue featuring an Entertainment/Media Center. I have been looking for unique set of plans for for an Entertainment Center for some time and this months issue arrived the day after the wifey and I agreed a new flat screen would be our Christmas present to each other. If you're not familiar with Woodsmith check out their website which has the Media Center on the cover. http://www.woodsmith.com/ Being the LJ that I am I started builiding right away and I thought this would be a good opportunity to bring the LJ community along for the ride. Who knows maybe you'll get a big screen for Christmas. Woodsmith plans call for cherry finished plywood but I opted for oak. The only problem was these plans are for a 42" TV so I had to widen the base cabinet to fit the 52" screen we bought. Unfortunately when you start tweeking the numbers for one part of the project you have to change everything to keep it in scale and proportional. Changing the center section also requires changing the case measurements of the side base and upper cabinets, which requires changing the face frames, which requires changing the door and drawer measurements, etc etc. The case construction is basic tongue and dado design.
> 
> ...


Looking good so far Doc. If it turns out as well as your shop cabinets, it will be fabulous.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Base Cabinet*
> 
> With flat screen TV prices dropping like gas and the holidays fast approaching the guys at Woodsmith Magazine were right on target with this months issue featuring an Entertainment/Media Center. I have been looking for unique set of plans for for an Entertainment Center for some time and this months issue arrived the day after the wifey and I agreed a new flat screen would be our Christmas present to each other. If you're not familiar with Woodsmith check out their website which has the Media Center on the cover. http://www.woodsmith.com/ Being the LJ that I am I started builiding right away and I thought this would be a good opportunity to bring the LJ community along for the ride. Who knows maybe you'll get a big screen for Christmas. Woodsmith plans call for cherry finished plywood but I opted for oak. The only problem was these plans are for a 42" TV so I had to widen the base cabinet to fit the 52" screen we bought. Unfortunately when you start tweeking the numbers for one part of the project you have to change everything to keep it in scale and proportional. Changing the center section also requires changing the case measurements of the side base and upper cabinets, which requires changing the face frames, which requires changing the door and drawer measurements, etc etc. The case construction is basic tongue and dado design.
> 
> ...


Man…i have the same plan….I'm glad you are doing it first so I can learn from you….good job


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Base Cabinet*
> 
> With flat screen TV prices dropping like gas and the holidays fast approaching the guys at Woodsmith Magazine were right on target with this months issue featuring an Entertainment/Media Center. I have been looking for unique set of plans for for an Entertainment Center for some time and this months issue arrived the day after the wifey and I agreed a new flat screen would be our Christmas present to each other. If you're not familiar with Woodsmith check out their website which has the Media Center on the cover. http://www.woodsmith.com/ Being the LJ that I am I started builiding right away and I thought this would be a good opportunity to bring the LJ community along for the ride. Who knows maybe you'll get a big screen for Christmas. Woodsmith plans call for cherry finished plywood but I opted for oak. The only problem was these plans are for a 42" TV so I had to widen the base cabinet to fit the 52" screen we bought. Unfortunately when you start tweeking the numbers for one part of the project you have to change everything to keep it in scale and proportional. Changing the center section also requires changing the case measurements of the side base and upper cabinets, which requires changing the face frames, which requires changing the door and drawer measurements, etc etc. The case construction is basic tongue and dado design.
> 
> ...


You is off to a great start!


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

*More case work and cut list*

Work on the entertainment center is pushing ahead slowly. Even with a few days off work finding shop time is difficult with holidays and company. I spent most of the last weekend milling lumber and widdling away at the cut list which consist of over 250 pieces not counting the hardware and lighting. Anyway I offer this pictoral progress.



Here is the about 80% of the cut list stacked on my portable cart. Still have some large sheet goods to cut for sides, top center section, and all the backs.

Forge ahead. Oh yeah in case you didn't see the 1st blog here is the what the finished product will look like.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *More case work and cut list*
> 
> Work on the entertainment center is pushing ahead slowly. Even with a few days off work finding shop time is difficult with holidays and company. I spent most of the last weekend milling lumber and widdling away at the cut list which consist of over 250 pieces not counting the hardware and lighting. Anyway I offer this pictoral progress.
> 
> ...


Looking Great, Doc!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DocK16 said:


> *More case work and cut list*
> 
> Work on the entertainment center is pushing ahead slowly. Even with a few days off work finding shop time is difficult with holidays and company. I spent most of the last weekend milling lumber and widdling away at the cut list which consist of over 250 pieces not counting the hardware and lighting. Anyway I offer this pictoral progress.
> 
> ...


Good job. Looks like an impressive piece of furniture.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *More case work and cut list*
> 
> Work on the entertainment center is pushing ahead slowly. Even with a few days off work finding shop time is difficult with holidays and company. I spent most of the last weekend milling lumber and widdling away at the cut list which consist of over 250 pieces not counting the hardware and lighting. Anyway I offer this pictoral progress.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *More case work and cut list*
> 
> Work on the entertainment center is pushing ahead slowly. Even with a few days off work finding shop time is difficult with holidays and company. I spent most of the last weekend milling lumber and widdling away at the cut list which consist of over 250 pieces not counting the hardware and lighting. Anyway I offer this pictoral progress.
> 
> ...


This will be a nice piece that will showcase your television. It is going to be nice to see this one develop. I just hope you have some help to get it into the house.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *More case work and cut list*
> 
> Work on the entertainment center is pushing ahead slowly. Even with a few days off work finding shop time is difficult with holidays and company. I spent most of the last weekend milling lumber and widdling away at the cut list which consist of over 250 pieces not counting the hardware and lighting. Anyway I offer this pictoral progress.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Drawers and Doors*

Progress is slow but I just have to keep telling myself how big this project is. My original plan was to finish this in time to put the new TV in it for the Super Bowl (GO STEELERS) but I doubt seriously if that is going to happen. Rushing things usually results in do overs. I spent this past weekend milling maple down to 5/8" for the 4 drawers. They also had to be edge glued since they are 8 inches deep. The plans call for the same joinery used on the case work (tongue and dado) but I decided a little practice with the Leigh jig was in order since I have only used it a few times since I picked it up last summer. 

And the glue up.

And the final product.


----------



## wuddan (Jul 22, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Drawers and Doors*
> 
> Progress is slow but I just have to keep telling myself how big this project is. My original plan was to finish this in time to put the new TV in it for the Super Bowl (GO STEELERS) but I doubt seriously if that is going to happen. Rushing things usually results in do overs. I spent this past weekend milling maple down to 5/8" for the 4 drawers. They also had to be edge glued since they are 8 inches deep. The plans call for the same joinery used on the case work (tongue and dado) but I decided a little practice with the Leigh jig was in order since I have only used it a few times since I picked it up last summer.
> 
> ...


Nice work on the drawers DocK. Doesn't look like you needed all that much practice on the Leigh jig.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Drawers and Doors*
> 
> Progress is slow but I just have to keep telling myself how big this project is. My original plan was to finish this in time to put the new TV in it for the Super Bowl (GO STEELERS) but I doubt seriously if that is going to happen. Rushing things usually results in do overs. I spent this past weekend milling maple down to 5/8" for the 4 drawers. They also had to be edge glued since they are 8 inches deep. The plans call for the same joinery used on the case work (tongue and dado) but I decided a little practice with the Leigh jig was in order since I have only used it a few times since I picked it up last summer.
> 
> ...


Looking better all the time, Doc!!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Drawers and Doors*
> 
> Progress is slow but I just have to keep telling myself how big this project is. My original plan was to finish this in time to put the new TV in it for the Super Bowl (GO STEELERS) but I doubt seriously if that is going to happen. Rushing things usually results in do overs. I spent this past weekend milling maple down to 5/8" for the 4 drawers. They also had to be edge glued since they are 8 inches deep. The plans call for the same joinery used on the case work (tongue and dado) but I decided a little practice with the Leigh jig was in order since I have only used it a few times since I picked it up last summer.
> 
> ...


Just like riding a bike!!!! It comes right back to you. Nice job on the drawers,

This is coming along well, but you can't rush good craftsmanship.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Drawers and Doors*
> 
> Progress is slow but I just have to keep telling myself how big this project is. My original plan was to finish this in time to put the new TV in it for the Super Bowl (GO STEELERS) but I doubt seriously if that is going to happen. Rushing things usually results in do overs. I spent this past weekend milling maple down to 5/8" for the 4 drawers. They also had to be edge glued since they are 8 inches deep. The plans call for the same joinery used on the case work (tongue and dado) but I decided a little practice with the Leigh jig was in order since I have only used it a few times since I picked it up last summer.
> 
> ...


Your making great progress DocK. It is really looking nice. You should have plenty of time to finish prior to watching the Steelers play in the Superbowl. The wood should have a nice patina by then…just kidding! At least your not trying to get it done in time for the Cubs to play in the World Series. It would be an antique by then.

I look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Drawers and Doors*
> 
> Progress is slow but I just have to keep telling myself how big this project is. My original plan was to finish this in time to put the new TV in it for the Super Bowl (GO STEELERS) but I doubt seriously if that is going to happen. Rushing things usually results in do overs. I spent this past weekend milling maple down to 5/8" for the 4 drawers. They also had to be edge glued since they are 8 inches deep. The plans call for the same joinery used on the case work (tongue and dado) but I decided a little practice with the Leigh jig was in order since I have only used it a few times since I picked it up last summer.
> 
> ...


Nice progress, I'm enjoying watching this go together.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Drawers and Doors*
> 
> Progress is slow but I just have to keep telling myself how big this project is. My original plan was to finish this in time to put the new TV in it for the Super Bowl (GO STEELERS) but I doubt seriously if that is going to happen. Rushing things usually results in do overs. I spent this past weekend milling maple down to 5/8" for the 4 drawers. They also had to be edge glued since they are 8 inches deep. The plans call for the same joinery used on the case work (tongue and dado) but I decided a little practice with the Leigh jig was in order since I have only used it a few times since I picked it up last summer.
> 
> ...


I would love to master my dovetail jig, so I can make dovetail drawers.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Twin Towers*

Casework is complete ending construction of major componets, twin towers on either side of the center console are starting to show the final form. The center piece will be fitted between the top of the towers forming a connecting bridge. Still a long way to go with most of the trim, all the finish work, hardware, glass, doors and panels remaining. I have been thinking of ways to make this piece a little unique and I hope to have a few suprises before it's all done. Thanks for following along.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Twin Towers*
> 
> Casework is complete ending construction of major componets, twin towers on either side of the center console are starting to show the final form. The center piece will be fitted between the top of the towers forming a connecting bridge. Still a long way to go with most of the trim, all the finish work, hardware, glass, doors and panels remaining. I have been thinking of ways to make this piece a little unique and I hope to have a few suprises before it's all done. Thanks for following along.


Really coming together nice - - but I think there isn't enough sawdust on the floor ;-)


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Twin Towers*
> 
> Casework is complete ending construction of major componets, twin towers on either side of the center console are starting to show the final form. The center piece will be fitted between the top of the towers forming a connecting bridge. Still a long way to go with most of the trim, all the finish work, hardware, glass, doors and panels remaining. I have been thinking of ways to make this piece a little unique and I hope to have a few suprises before it's all done. Thanks for following along.


Looking Great, Doc,

Have to agree with Dave- where's the saw dust? :^)


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Twin Towers*
> 
> Casework is complete ending construction of major componets, twin towers on either side of the center console are starting to show the final form. The center piece will be fitted between the top of the towers forming a connecting bridge. Still a long way to go with most of the trim, all the finish work, hardware, glass, doors and panels remaining. I have been thinking of ways to make this piece a little unique and I hope to have a few suprises before it's all done. Thanks for following along.


This is looking pretty good. This is going to be nice.


----------



## wuddan (Jul 22, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Twin Towers*
> 
> Casework is complete ending construction of major componets, twin towers on either side of the center console are starting to show the final form. The center piece will be fitted between the top of the towers forming a connecting bridge. Still a long way to go with most of the trim, all the finish work, hardware, glass, doors and panels remaining. I have been thinking of ways to make this piece a little unique and I hope to have a few suprises before it's all done. Thanks for following along.


It's looking really nice. Good thing it's modular. It's going to be a monster.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Twin Towers*
> 
> Casework is complete ending construction of major componets, twin towers on either side of the center console are starting to show the final form. The center piece will be fitted between the top of the towers forming a connecting bridge. Still a long way to go with most of the trim, all the finish work, hardware, glass, doors and panels remaining. I have been thinking of ways to make this piece a little unique and I hope to have a few suprises before it's all done. Thanks for following along.


Thanks for the update, DocK. It is progressing nicely.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Twin Towers*
> 
> Casework is complete ending construction of major componets, twin towers on either side of the center console are starting to show the final form. The center piece will be fitted between the top of the towers forming a connecting bridge. Still a long way to go with most of the trim, all the finish work, hardware, glass, doors and panels remaining. I have been thinking of ways to make this piece a little unique and I hope to have a few suprises before it's all done. Thanks for following along.


nice work


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

DocK16 said:


> *Twin Towers*
> 
> Casework is complete ending construction of major componets, twin towers on either side of the center console are starting to show the final form. The center piece will be fitted between the top of the towers forming a connecting bridge. Still a long way to go with most of the trim, all the finish work, hardware, glass, doors and panels remaining. I have been thinking of ways to make this piece a little unique and I hope to have a few suprises before it's all done. Thanks for following along.


Good job Dock. I like Woodsmith magazine.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Twin Towers*
> 
> Casework is complete ending construction of major componets, twin towers on either side of the center console are starting to show the final form. The center piece will be fitted between the top of the towers forming a connecting bridge. Still a long way to go with most of the trim, all the finish work, hardware, glass, doors and panels remaining. I have been thinking of ways to make this piece a little unique and I hope to have a few suprises before it's all done. Thanks for following along.


It's coming right along, Dock.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Twin Towers*
> 
> Casework is complete ending construction of major componets, twin towers on either side of the center console are starting to show the final form. The center piece will be fitted between the top of the towers forming a connecting bridge. Still a long way to go with most of the trim, all the finish work, hardware, glass, doors and panels remaining. I have been thinking of ways to make this piece a little unique and I hope to have a few suprises before it's all done. Thanks for following along.


This is really coming alone nicely.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Seeing Double*

Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.

Here is the spalted maple after 2 resaws.

Spated panels applied to doors and drawers

A closer view of the panels and doors.

Glue up of stacked molding including crown molding.

Case work dry fitted with bridge installed.

Original plans from Woodsmith.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


That is going to be gorgeous. Nice work Dock!


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


Very nice piece.


----------



## larryhamm (Jan 20, 2009)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


Wow that spalted maple is absolutely gorgeous. Very nice project Dock!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


You found the perfect use for your spalt stash. Looking good.


----------



## piper (Mar 28, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


Nice use of the maple. well thought out, a great piece to be proud of.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


This is looking really good. I love the maple. It is going to make this an eye-catching piece.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


Looking good…thanks for the update.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


That is some great stuff! I love your version.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wuddan (Jul 22, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics.  I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


Excellent use of the spalted maple, DocK. This project is going to look great!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


Really coming along now. The spalted adds so much. Fine work, Doc.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


wow ! this is looking really sweet ! great work dock


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


man the maple looks out a site….great job


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Seeing Double*
> 
> Haven't posted any updates to this blog series due to home computer crash, so I'm borrowing my son's laptop to post a few pics. I stated in my last blog I hoped to do something to the original plans to make this a unique piece. I've been saving a large piece of 8/4 spalted maple for something special and I think this is it. I was able to resaw it twice and get two bookmatched pieces for the doors and enough to finish the drawers. Other progress includes trim work assembly of the over head "bridge" piece. Still working on the crown molding and other smaller trim pieces.
> 
> ...


I like that maple, it will set the peice apart form the rest of the house.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

*"Finishing" Up*

I can see light at the end of the tunnel with this project but still have hardware and lighting to pick out before final assembly. It has been several weeks since my last blog but a cold snap and empty propane tanks makes for slow work. Plus propane is still going up in price not like gas. Throw in a computer crash (I've been gettin my LJ fix on the office computer) and it really slows down the blogging and comments. I was able to start the finish work this past weekend after several samples/tests to get the final look. I will save my finish process and critique for the final blog. Here are some progress pictures.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *"Finishing" Up*
> 
> I can see light at the end of the tunnel with this project but still have hardware and lighting to pick out before final assembly. It has been several weeks since my last blog but a cold snap and empty propane tanks makes for slow work. Plus propane is still going up in price not like gas. Throw in a computer crash (I've been gettin my LJ fix on the office computer) and it really slows down the blogging and comments. I was able to start the finish work this past weekend after several samples/tests to get the final look. I will save my finish process and critique for the final blog. Here are some progress pictures.


Looking good…thanks for the update.


----------



## wuddan (Jul 22, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *"Finishing" Up*
> 
> I can see light at the end of the tunnel with this project but still have hardware and lighting to pick out before final assembly. It has been several weeks since my last blog but a cold snap and empty propane tanks makes for slow work. Plus propane is still going up in price not like gas. Throw in a computer crash (I've been gettin my LJ fix on the office computer) and it really slows down the blogging and comments. I was able to start the finish work this past weekend after several samples/tests to get the final look. I will save my finish process and critique for the final blog. Here are some progress pictures.


Looks terrific DocK. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *"Finishing" Up*
> 
> I can see light at the end of the tunnel with this project but still have hardware and lighting to pick out before final assembly. It has been several weeks since my last blog but a cold snap and empty propane tanks makes for slow work. Plus propane is still going up in price not like gas. Throw in a computer crash (I've been gettin my LJ fix on the office computer) and it really slows down the blogging and comments. I was able to start the finish work this past weekend after several samples/tests to get the final look. I will save my finish process and critique for the final blog. Here are some progress pictures.


I feel your pain, Doc. I was up to 80 bucks/month on propane for awhile. Just had to walk away from the cold shop for a bit. And I would have been frantically distracted if my 'puter was on the fritz. The entertainment center is looking good, and the shop continues to be one of the top shops that were in the Ms. Debbie P visits.

I really like those spalted panels and the inset doors and drawer fronts…


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *"Finishing" Up*
> 
> I can see light at the end of the tunnel with this project but still have hardware and lighting to pick out before final assembly. It has been several weeks since my last blog but a cold snap and empty propane tanks makes for slow work. Plus propane is still going up in price not like gas. Throw in a computer crash (I've been gettin my LJ fix on the office computer) and it really slows down the blogging and comments. I was able to start the finish work this past weekend after several samples/tests to get the final look. I will save my finish process and critique for the final blog. Here are some progress pictures.


looks great…love the grain…can't wait to see/read about the finished project


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *"Finishing" Up*
> 
> I can see light at the end of the tunnel with this project but still have hardware and lighting to pick out before final assembly. It has been several weeks since my last blog but a cold snap and empty propane tanks makes for slow work. Plus propane is still going up in price not like gas. Throw in a computer crash (I've been gettin my LJ fix on the office computer) and it really slows down the blogging and comments. I was able to start the finish work this past weekend after several samples/tests to get the final look. I will save my finish process and critique for the final blog. Here are some progress pictures.


This is coming along nicely. This is the stage that I find to be most exciting and daunting at the same time. With the actual construction you can approach it in steps but with the finish, which will bring about the most dramatic transformation of the project, it an "all or nothing" undertaking. Once you start the process you have to "finish" it. But when it is completed it will be gorgeous.

I am looking forward to seeing the next installment.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *"Finishing" Up*
> 
> I can see light at the end of the tunnel with this project but still have hardware and lighting to pick out before final assembly. It has been several weeks since my last blog but a cold snap and empty propane tanks makes for slow work. Plus propane is still going up in price not like gas. Throw in a computer crash (I've been gettin my LJ fix on the office computer) and it really slows down the blogging and comments. I was able to start the finish work this past weekend after several samples/tests to get the final look. I will save my finish process and critique for the final blog. Here are some progress pictures.


Looks like it is on the right track and at the right pace to the finish line! 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *"Finishing" Up*
> 
> I can see light at the end of the tunnel with this project but still have hardware and lighting to pick out before final assembly. It has been several weeks since my last blog but a cold snap and empty propane tanks makes for slow work. Plus propane is still going up in price not like gas. Throw in a computer crash (I've been gettin my LJ fix on the office computer) and it really slows down the blogging and comments. I was able to start the finish work this past weekend after several samples/tests to get the final look. I will save my finish process and critique for the final blog. Here are some progress pictures.


Looks great. Looking forward to seing it finished


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *"Finishing" Up*
> 
> I can see light at the end of the tunnel with this project but still have hardware and lighting to pick out before final assembly. It has been several weeks since my last blog but a cold snap and empty propane tanks makes for slow work. Plus propane is still going up in price not like gas. Throw in a computer crash (I've been gettin my LJ fix on the office computer) and it really slows down the blogging and comments. I was able to start the finish work this past weekend after several samples/tests to get the final look. I will save my finish process and critique for the final blog. Here are some progress pictures.


Nice looking project. I like your wood choice much better than the magazines'. Looks like you did a good job fitting those doors and drawers too. Carry on!


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Finished (well almost)*

This is the last blog on my Media Center Project as taken from Woodsmith Magazine late last year (with a few changes) I'm still waiting on some back ordered hinges from Rockler. I wanted to get this into the house for the Super Bowl but I guess March Madness will do. Wifey not too hot on the spalted panels, but she may have to live with them. Final version turned out to be quite massive having to add to height and width to accomodate larger TV than original Woodsmith plans. Bring on the Madness, my recliner and I are ready.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Finished (well almost)*
> 
> This is the last blog on my Media Center Project as taken from Woodsmith Magazine late last year (with a few changes) I'm still waiting on some back ordered hinges from Rockler. I wanted to get this into the house for the Super Bowl but I guess March Madness will do. Wifey not too hot on the spalted panels, but she may have to live with them. Final version turned out to be quite massive having to add to height and width to accomodate larger TV than original Woodsmith plans. Bring on the Madness, my recliner and I are ready.


That is a MASSIVE piece! Quite a bit of work there that involved a lot of skill and craftsmanship.

It turned out great!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Finished (well almost)*
> 
> This is the last blog on my Media Center Project as taken from Woodsmith Magazine late last year (with a few changes) I'm still waiting on some back ordered hinges from Rockler. I wanted to get this into the house for the Super Bowl but I guess March Madness will do. Wifey not too hot on the spalted panels, but she may have to live with them. Final version turned out to be quite massive having to add to height and width to accomodate larger TV than original Woodsmith plans. Bring on the Madness, my recliner and I are ready.


This piece certainly is the focal point of the room without a doubt. That is a really nice piece of furniture that compliments the television well. The panels give the piece a lot of character and visual interest.

I just hope you had help moving it in there. I would hate to hear that you hurt your back trying to set it up without plenty of help. 

This has been a fun series to follow. Thanks for letting us tag along.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Finished (well almost)*
> 
> This is the last blog on my Media Center Project as taken from Woodsmith Magazine late last year (with a few changes) I'm still waiting on some back ordered hinges from Rockler. I wanted to get this into the house for the Super Bowl but I guess March Madness will do. Wifey not too hot on the spalted panels, but she may have to live with them. Final version turned out to be quite massive having to add to height and width to accomodate larger TV than original Woodsmith plans. Bring on the Madness, my recliner and I are ready.


Outstanding job, Dock! I know you'll get a lot of enjoyment out of looking at this over the years (and a lot of compliments too, I'm sure).

This is an excellent piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Finished (well almost)*
> 
> This is the last blog on my Media Center Project as taken from Woodsmith Magazine late last year (with a few changes) I'm still waiting on some back ordered hinges from Rockler. I wanted to get this into the house for the Super Bowl but I guess March Madness will do. Wifey not too hot on the spalted panels, but she may have to live with them. Final version turned out to be quite massive having to add to height and width to accomodate larger TV than original Woodsmith plans. Bring on the Madness, my recliner and I are ready.


Very nice! Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Finished (well almost)*
> 
> This is the last blog on my Media Center Project as taken from Woodsmith Magazine late last year (with a few changes) I'm still waiting on some back ordered hinges from Rockler. I wanted to get this into the house for the Super Bowl but I guess March Madness will do. Wifey not too hot on the spalted panels, but she may have to live with them. Final version turned out to be quite massive having to add to height and width to accomodate larger TV than original Woodsmith plans. Bring on the Madness, my recliner and I are ready.


Great looking et center. I wish I had enough room in my living room for that. I love your spalted panels. They look fabulous. Super job.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Finished (well almost)*
> 
> This is the last blog on my Media Center Project as taken from Woodsmith Magazine late last year (with a few changes) I'm still waiting on some back ordered hinges from Rockler. I wanted to get this into the house for the Super Bowl but I guess March Madness will do. Wifey not too hot on the spalted panels, but she may have to live with them. Final version turned out to be quite massive having to add to height and width to accomodate larger TV than original Woodsmith plans. Bring on the Madness, my recliner and I are ready.


Looks great Doc. Good luck watching the games. I would get distracted looking at the fine craftsmanship.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Finished (well almost)*
> 
> This is the last blog on my Media Center Project as taken from Woodsmith Magazine late last year (with a few changes) I'm still waiting on some back ordered hinges from Rockler. I wanted to get this into the house for the Super Bowl but I guess March Madness will do. Wifey not too hot on the spalted panels, but she may have to live with them. Final version turned out to be quite massive having to add to height and width to accomodate larger TV than original Woodsmith plans. Bring on the Madness, my recliner and I are ready.


You did a great job, Doc!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

DocK16 said:


> *Finished (well almost)*
> 
> This is the last blog on my Media Center Project as taken from Woodsmith Magazine late last year (with a few changes) I'm still waiting on some back ordered hinges from Rockler. I wanted to get this into the house for the Super Bowl but I guess March Madness will do. Wifey not too hot on the spalted panels, but she may have to live with them. Final version turned out to be quite massive having to add to height and width to accomodate larger TV than original Woodsmith plans. Bring on the Madness, my recliner and I are ready.


Been checking all your posts on this. Absolutely gorgeous, love the use of the spalted maple doors, they look great. Now how will we get to my house?


----------



## woodsyguy81 (Jul 12, 2012)

DocK16 said:


> *Finished (well almost)*
> 
> This is the last blog on my Media Center Project as taken from Woodsmith Magazine late last year (with a few changes) I'm still waiting on some back ordered hinges from Rockler. I wanted to get this into the house for the Super Bowl but I guess March Madness will do. Wifey not too hot on the spalted panels, but she may have to live with them. Final version turned out to be quite massive having to add to height and width to accomodate larger TV than original Woodsmith plans. Bring on the Madness, my recliner and I are ready.


What did you end up using for the finish?


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Finished (well almost)*
> 
> This is the last blog on my Media Center Project as taken from Woodsmith Magazine late last year (with a few changes) I'm still waiting on some back ordered hinges from Rockler. I wanted to get this into the house for the Super Bowl but I guess March Madness will do. Wifey not too hot on the spalted panels, but she may have to live with them. Final version turned out to be quite massive having to add to height and width to accomodate larger TV than original Woodsmith plans. Bring on the Madness, my recliner and I are ready.


Finish was you basic S-G polyurethane.


----------

